# Got to put one down



## wackamole (Feb 2, 2005)

Got female blue ram and shes got a sunken eye (from being picked on) and i think the best thing is to go ahead and put her out of her misery but she doesnt seem like theres anything wrong.she still swims and eats well. not sure on what to do.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

If she's swimming and eating well, and shows no real signs of stress, I wouldn't put her down. I only do that when the fish is obviously miserable. I've had a few fish with only one eye over the years, and many have had good happy lives. I'd wait and see how she does.

Good luck!


----------



## X-Pande-R (Feb 15, 2005)

I agree with flynngriff,i can suggest to remove her from the tank to another for awhile if the attacks continue.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Hopefully her head is just swollen and in the meantime she can recover in a seperate tank.


----------



## PigMonkeyFish (Apr 19, 2005)

You could also float a tempory enclosure at the top of you tank containing the affected fish, this is a good short term answer if you dont have a second tank. I have used non toxic plastic storage bins with extra hole drilled before, not pretty but it does the job.
good luck


----------

